# Service Tire Monitor System



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

While driving home today the dash came up with "service tire monitor system" and the sort of flatned tire came up on the dash also flashing.

Oh course I said a few 4 letters words because I was on a 1 lane back road and there was no place safe to pull over. So I drove for about 10 minutes to where I could pull over, but within those 10 minutes I noticed that no tire was draging me down or pulling, but I fast look at the TMPS showed that the right rear tire was at zero pressure. 

Figured oh great. After 55,000 something finally happened to the most trouble free car I've ever owned.

I looked the tire over and it was fine. Got back into the car and started heading home. Within a few minutes the "service tire monitor system" was gone as well as the sort of flat tire icon on the dash. It took me an additional 30 minutes to get home and it didn't come back on.

Any idea of what could have happened?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Camcruse said:


> While driving home today the dash came up with "service tire monitor system" and the sort of flatned tire came up on the dash also flashing.
> 
> Oh course I said a few 4 letters words because I was on a 1 lane back road and there was no place safe to pull over. So I drove for about 10 minutes to where I could pull over, but within those 10 minutes I noticed that no tire was draging me down or pulling, but I fast look at the TMPS showed that the right rear tire was at zero pressure.
> 
> ...


For some reason you will likely never know, when the TPMS transciever decided to to do a random test the moniter in the right rear tire did not 'report'.

This may have been a result of a nearby car using a cell phone or a radio signal of some sort scrambled the signal from moniter to reciever.
On your next start, when the transciever sent its 'report' signal, it recieved information from the right rear......it likely did several 'report' signals and determined all was well.....end of problem.

One of those things that radio signals do.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not sure as the TPMS system is two way, but I'd agree the problem is likely that the rear tire failed to report in when expected. It could be due to nearby obstacles or RF fields.

I wouldn't worry about it unless it makes it a habit.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

1) like others have said, its probably an abnormality. Worst scenario is it didn't report because the sensor fritzed out for a second. I'd keep an eye on it to see if it happens again its the same or different tire following rotations. If it continues at any rate I'd suspect the sensor is dying. Simple replacement will fix it. 

2) I thoroughly enjoy how many people on this forum care about their TPM systems functioning properly.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree - sensor. When the TPMS reports a flat tire it shows all four tire pressures and the reported flat will be a - 0 -.


----------



## BDub (Dec 25, 2014)

Sorry to hijack but if you run aftermarket rims with no sensors, does the tire pressure light come on or can you override it somehow?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for all this info.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BDub said:


> Sorry to hijack but if you run aftermarket rims with no sensors, does the tire pressure light come on or can you override it somehow?


You get a Service TPMS warning.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

BDub said:


> Sorry to hijack but if you run aftermarket rims with no sensors, does the tire pressure light come on or can you override it somehow?



As far as I know, the light will flash and show dashes in place of your pressures on the dic. A tuner might be able to override, but no clue.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Opps, opps and opps (cleaned it up),...the light and warning came on again this afternoon and stayed on for a few miles before going off. While it was on, the same tire as before flatlined on the dash.

So what do I do now?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd start with replacing the sensor on that one tire. It's very possible the battery in that one sensor has given up the ghost.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Camcruse said:


> Opps, opps and opps (cleaned it up),...the light and warning came on again this afternoon and stayed on for a few miles before going off. While it was on, the same tire as before flatlined on the dash.
> 
> So what do I do now?


Is this happening when operating in the same area......such as, you drive this route every day and it happens here?
If so, then there is a RF (Radio Frequency) issue....not the car....no fix.

However, if it is a random event, then there is a better than average chance the moniter itself is failing.....battery or electronically.
In either case, the sensor gets replaced, the system gets relearned.

Rob


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Not in the same area.

Can this be a DIY'er job and any idea of the cost to purchase the sensor?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sensors seem to run between fifty to seventy five bucks.....requires a tire dismount, sensor replacement, remount, rebalance, sensor relearn.

Not a DIY 

Rob


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Just read that. Man, that sucks.

It's also the one on a newer tire that was changed about 6 months ago.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> Just read that. Man, that sucks.
> 
> It's also the one on a newer tire that was changed about 6 months ago.


I wonder if the sensor wasn't properly reinstalled then.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The fact it's the same tire makes me suspect the sensor. But you need to make sure the display is showing the right tire. At this point you know it's one of your tires, but I'd want to make sure which one it is before working on it.

There's different ways of doing it, but I think what I'd do is use an alternate pressure (not a bad pressure, but something between the car's sticker and the tire's max pressure) and then drive around the block and make sure the display updates the tire you think it is.

You could do a re-learn, but then you'd have to have it fail once more to make sure which wheel it is. And maybe twice more to make sure it's the same wheel.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

The tire showing zero pressure on the dash is the back right and that's the tire that was replaced 6 months ago.


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

Robby said:


> Sensors seem to run between fifty to seventy five bucks.....requires a tire dismount, sensor replacement, remount, rebalance, sensor relearn.
> 
> Not a DIY
> 
> Rob


I just had a tire plugged at Firestone, new sensor was $15, whole repair was $33 that was bringing them the wheel.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Camcruse said:


> The tire showing zero pressure on the dash is the back right and that's the tire that was replaced 6 months ago.


Maybe connected, maybe not. It's just you're going to kick yourself if you change that back right sensor and then discover the display was lying to you. 

Keep in mind the display only "knows" it's the back right because that was what was programmed into it at some point. If it was programmed incorrectly (such as out of sequence), or the tires have been rotated since, it will no longer be correct.

When I got a nail in the left rear, the display told me it was the left front. So from personal experience, I'd confirm that before betting money. Because you're not getting a refund/do over if you tell them the wrong wheel.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Black20cruze said:


> I just had a tire plugged at Firestone, new sensor was $15, whole repair was $33 that was bringing them the wheel.


$15 is the price of a sensor seal kit, not a complete sensor.

Rob


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Well here's the good news.

The right rear tire has been the only tire off the car since new (55,600 miles).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Camcruse said:


> The right rear tire has been the only tire off the car since new (55,600 miles).


That adds to the confidence. But I still say add/subtract 5 pounds, drive around the block, and then you can thumb your nose at me for doubting.


----------



## Shaunylee93 (Jul 29, 2014)

We deal with this every day at my shop..just have the sensor replaced. When they start dying its usually a slow and painful death and the light will come on and off. Have the dealer or tire shop do a relearn procedure while you're at it.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Happened a third time (but not for 2 weeks). Pretty much in the same area on the parkway as the 2nd time.

Hate to be cheap, but as long as the tire isn't flat, not going to bring it in until I need two front tires sometime this year.


----------

